# IP-Masquerading



## komserververwalter (12. Juni 2002)

Wie kann man IP-Masquerading unter SUSE 7.3 einrichten? Ich benötige eine einfache leicht lesbare Anleitung. Ich möchte von einem Win98/2000-Client über den Linux-Kommunikationsserver z.B. ftp nutzen können.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2002)

Also, wahrscheinlich geht das auch mit dieser tollen SuSE-Firewall, aber wie weiss ich jetzt leider nicht.

Aber da die eh nix anderes macht als IpTables zu sagen was abgeht, kannst Du das auch direkt tun.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur die, daß Du die Netfilter-Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren mußt.
Ob das beim Standard-Kernel von SuSE der Fall ist weiss ich auch nicht.

Nun ja, gesetzt den Fall Dein Kernel kann Netfilter und auf Deinem Rechner befindet sich IpTables, und ich geh jetzt einfach mal von beidem aus, denn sonst würde diese tolle SuSE-Firewall auch nicht laufen, dann mußt Du nur ein paar Befehle eintippern und schon sollte es laufen.
Masquerading allein ist aber nicht so ganz das gelbe vom Ei. Ein kleiner Paket-Filter ist immer angebracht, besonders da auf Deiner Linux-Büchse wahrscheinlich zumindest ein paar Dienste laufen und Du sicherlich nicht willst, daß jemand aus dem Internet auf Deine Büchse kommt.

http://www.iptables.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/NAT-HOWTO.txt

http://www.iptables.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/packet-filtering-HOWTO.txt

Diese beiden Dokumente sollten Dir weiterhelfen eine Firewall einzurichten. Das erste ist ein HowTo über NAT, also unter anderem auch Masquerading.
Das zweite HowTo beschäftigt sich mit Paket-Filtern.

Viel Erfolg


----------

